
NSA advisory sparks concern of secret advance ushering in cryptoapocalypse - situationista
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/nsa-advisory-sparks-concern-of-secret-advance-ushering-in-cryptoapocalypse/
======
_delirium
Discussion about the same paper, but attached to a different article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10430367)

